
Casio files DMCA complaint against user who hacked calculator to connect to net - uptown
https://reclaimthenet.org/casio-dmca-internet-calculator/
======
4cao
Link to video documenting this very clever hack, by the author:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGjS5958g1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGjS5958g1g)

A second display is installed in place of the solar cell. The display is
connected to an Arduino with Wi-Fi connectivity, programmed to exchange data
with Firebase. Hall effect sensors are used for input control.

The claim in the DMCA notice [1] that "the entire repository is infringing,"
linking to Casio's "preloaded basic formula programs" [2] is not substantiated
and makes little sense (the hack is essentially a separate device installed
into the calculator).

Has anybody ever been convicted or at least tried for perjury in DMCA notice?

1\.
[https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/1e533a25356944db37d238...](https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/1e533a25356944db37d238361989ec1ceb2cc215)

2\.
[https://support.casio.com/en/support/download.php?cid=004&pi...](https://support.casio.com/en/support/download.php?cid=004&pid=729)

